# Forms for Leaving the UK



## Tina Trouble (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi 

Can anyone advise as to if there are any forms I should fill out before emigrating to Dubai in the UK. Do I need to inform any official bodies that I am leaving?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You will need to inform the UK Tax Dept (can't remember their official title!) of your intention to leave. A form P85 needs to be completed. For all other financial matters, Elphaba will be able to answer you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is also another form that needs to be filled in and handed in to your bank so that interest is paid gross on any balance. However, the HMRC website actually advise that not all banks accept this form (God knows why!) and if your bank just happens to be one of those, you can then fill in another form at the end of the tax year to reclaim taxes paid, provided that you are non-resident. I only filled in P85 though when I left. Just couldn't be asked to go and deal with banks!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tina Trouble said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone advise as to if there are any forms I should fill out before emigrating to Dubai in the UK. Do I need to inform any official bodies that I am leaving?


Things I did admin-wise

Went into the bank and informed them I was moving abroad and to change my address to my parent's house so all my mail went there. Also got the IBAN number for tranferring money internationally.

Filled in a P85 for HMRC, including on it the address of my letting agent who would be deducting tax on my rental income at source

Informed the letting agent I would be a Non-Resident Landlord (NRL) for tax purpose

Cancelled Car/Phone/t'internet/TV Licence

Signed over ownership of my car to my brother  loved that car 

Informed GP so that he was aware medical docs could be requested and to make sure I was up to date with all my jabs.

Applied for an international drivers permit

Got a load of passport photos done!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The main HMRC form is P85 which is your request to become non-resident for tax purposes. The form to receive interest paid gross is a R85. As mentioned above certain banks only allow UK residents to have accounts with them so do not accept the form. This however, is usually just deposit takers like ING, not the high street banks.

To hire a care here the law says you should have an International Drivig Permit and as crazymazy says you will need heaps of passportphotos.

You may also apply to continue paying UK National Insurance contributions if you plan to return to the Uk and want to carry on building up entitlement to state benefits.

-


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The main HMRC form is P85 which is your request to become non-resident for tax purposes. The form to receive interest paid gross is a R85. As mentioned above certain banks only allow UK residents to have accounts with them so do not accept the form. This however, is usually just deposit takers like ING, not the high street banks.
> 
> To hire a care here the law says you should have an International Drivig Permit and as crazymazy says you will need heaps of passportphotos.
> 
> ...


What about the R105 form?
Is this the same as the R85, and do i return either or both?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a quick addition, if you have a student loan you're still repaying you need to let them know you're earning abroad and fill in the forms to calculate repayments. If you don't they will absolutely sting you!


----------



## AdrianR (Sep 19, 2008)

I told HMG just one thing, when I left for Mexico, when they wanted to know why I was transferring 100k pounds out of the country (property sale).

I told them, "For cough!".


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

AdrianR said:


> I told HMG just one thing, when I left for Mexico, when they wanted to know why I was transferring 100k pounds out of the country (property sale).
> 
> I told them, "For cough!".


That Canoists wife said that when she [email protected] off to Panama and look what happened to her


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol very funny!!!


----------



## Marco76 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm hopefully moving to Abu Dhabi by the end of the year and have found your replies quite informative. However, can someone explain the property rental market to me - do you require a deposit? Do you have to pay a year's rent up front? etc etc. Also, I've heard horror stories of expats not being able to find properties in Abu Dhabi due to supply and demand etc


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Marco76 said:


> Hi, I'm hopefully moving to Abu Dhabi by the end of the year and have found your replies quite informative. However, can someone explain the property rental market to me - do you require a deposit? Do you have to pay a year's rent up front? etc etc. Also, I've heard horror stories of expats not being able to find properties in Abu Dhabi due to supply and demand etc


Please do a search on the forum. Your questions have been answered in a number of threads. But, yes you need a deposit and yes, rent is paid upfront for the whole year!


----------

